# + Help Design a cool tank.



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

I bought a 5-10 gallon for feeders, but my piranhas made friends with them and ti doesn't look like they'll be eating them anytime soon.

So I wanted to do something cool witht he small tank.

What can I do?

Something that would be nice ot look at.

If i could geta small community that would be best, a big variety, of crayfish and fish maybe?

What kinda plants, any decoration?

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Should probably be moved to the non-p section.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Should probably be moved to the non-p section.
> [snapback]1170320[/snapback]​


5-10 gallon? What is it, a 5 or 10?


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

15" long, 8" wide, 10" tall.

Not sure on how many gallons, but im sure it's between 5-10.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

That would be 5. You could try a FW shrimp tank with small driftwood and plants, very good looking and easy to maintain.


----------



## wycked (Apr 20, 2005)

dont worry your piranhas will eat them


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

shrimp, small varieties of tetras, a guppy, basicly just go to the fish store and buy fish that dont grow bigger then 1-2", piece of wood, a plant or 2, natural substrate sand would be good and easy to maintain since it'd be such a small amount


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> That would be 5. You could try a FW shrimp tank with small driftwood and plants, very good looking and easy to maintain.
> [snapback]1170554[/snapback]​


Yeah, that would be the best for a tank that small.
And dwarf shrimps certainly are beautiful and entertaining little buggers. And since they rarely grow larger than three quarters of an inch, 20-30 of them in a 5 gallon tank is no problem.

Here some pics of dwarf shrimps ([Neo]Caridina species) I keep/kept, to give you an idea:

View attachment 74197

Bee Shrimp

View attachment 74194

Bumblebee Shrimp

View attachment 74196

Red Cherry and Red Nosed Shrimp

View attachment 74195

Red Cherry Shrimp

Another option would be Pygmy Corydoras (like Corydoras pygmaeus and Corydoras habrosus), also neat and entertaining little characters...

*_Moved to General Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i had a small 5 1/2 feeder tank i used to grow anacharis in. the tank was full of light. with a tank that small your really looking at a decorative piece rather than a home for any living creature unless were talking bacteria or very small...things...anyways, i would decorate it, throw a cray fish in there with a power head, some shale rocks and be done with it. then when you grow bored with it i would take the cray fish and let him meet your piranha


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

plant it and put some neon tetras in it


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for all the great responses guys. I will really look into the shrimp, they look like such cool little guys.

As for the piranhas, their very weird.

The other day I threw in some shrimp, and one of the feeders went for it, got it in its mouth, a piranha came form the other end and grabbed the backside of the shrimp.

They did a tug of war for it, after like 5 secconds and feeder got away withe the shrimp and the piranha went to hide behind a log.

Very weird bunch of fish i got.

Thanks again guys,
Mario


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dont get the cray fish thats too small of a tank for them, they will kill each other the shrimp idea sounds sweet


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

I run a 5 Gallon in my office, and I keep Lake Tang Shell-Dwelling Cichlids in it.
They are small, mean and behave very interestingly.
Lamprologus brevis, Ocelatus and Speciosis are the common ones and grow to 1-1.5".
You will need to source some old snail shells for them to live/breed in and you will be able to keep 2-3 pairs in a 5 gallon, as they stay within a few inches of their shell.

I love Lamprologus Calvus and Compressiceps, they grow to 5-6", but take 3 years to get there, so you can grow them on for 18 months 2 years there.

A cautionary tale, I lost my entire tank whilst away due to over-feeding by my well-meaning neighbour, a 5 gallon can't buffer imbalances for very long (see seperate Thread)

I am going to start re-stocking this week....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You can also fit 2 Dwarf Puffers in there. They've got all the personality of thier full-size siblings.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

you could do a trio of female bettas in there. they're very colorful and do well in planted tanks... non destructive. you can pair them with neons, cories, pretty much anything that knows to flee when they get in a pissy mood.


----------

